

Font Hinting - acdanger
https://www.typotheque.com/articles/hinting (2010)

======
banter
I believe the link should be:

[https://www.typotheque.com/articles/hinting](https://www.typotheque.com/articles/hinting)

------
gus_massa
Too many articles. Can you recommend one or two for someone that is not a
specialist?

~~~
cardiffspaceman
The other post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813049)
has an appropriate link:

[https://www.typotheque.com/articles/hinting](https://www.typotheque.com/articles/hinting)

I think it explains things like what hinting is and the different approaches
there are. I AM an expert and I read new information (that Windows 7 brought
in a major change to font renderering). Something for everyone.

